# New Orleans Hornets (5-4) vs. Sacramento Kings (4-8) ... 11/19/08



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST


Preview​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm on my way to the arena and I'm hoping to walk out there happy.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ill be tuning in, we are once again coming off the dreaded 3 days off, so lets see what kind of enthusiasm they bring to the table tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Letting the Kings hang around. :thumbdown:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this team makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yours and mine too Tooeasy. They're a bunch of crackheads.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Okies will beat their a**es this weekend too. That's how dumb they are.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This game was ten times uglier in person. If they lose to OKC I might lose my mind.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> This game was ten times uglier in person. *If they lose to OKC I might lose my mind*.


:lol: I'm sorry but that made me laugh. I'm laughing but I wouldn't even be surprised.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> :lol: I'm sorry but that made me laugh. I'm laughing but I wouldn't even be surprised.


Boy how I wish I could laugh. I have NEVER walked out the arena feeling crappier than what I felt tonight. Not even when they lost game 7 against the Spurs last year. I would feel a lot better if the bench was the reason we are losing, but nope it's our starters. It's Tyson Chandler who for some reason need to realize that his only offense should be dunks, D West turning the ball over like hot cakes, and Peja shooting like he have Bruce Bowen tattooed to his ***. 

It's the middle of the week and I feel like I need a drink to help remove those painful images of what happened in the arena tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Boy how I wish I could laugh. I have NEVER walked out the arena feeling crappier than what I felt tonight. Not even when they lost game 7 against the Spurs last year. I would feel a lot better if the bench was the reason we are losing, but nope it's our starters. It's Tyson Chandler who for some reason need to realize that his only offense should be dunks, D West turning the ball over like hot cakes, and Peja shooting like he have Bruce Bowen tattooed to his ***.
> 
> It's the middle of the week and I feel like I need a drink to help remove those painful images of what happened in the arena tonight.


I just poured a glass of wine. Want some? :biggrin:

But yeah, I know what you mean. Tyson was hitting jumpshots in the preseason and while they haven't been falling for him lately, now is not the time to try them. Good thing he's not taking many though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This team should NOT be on national tv anytime soon.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> This team should NOT be on national tv anytime soon.


Especially not against the damn Thunder. I'm still wondering who thought this game would be ESPN worthy. 

I hate I missed out on the wine, because I definitely needed it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Especially not against the damn Thunder. *I'm still wondering who thought this game would be ESPN worthy. *
> 
> I hate I missed out on the wine, because I definitely needed it.



But of course this gives them the opportunity to talk about the Hornets playing in OKC for 2 seasons. Not that they haven't been talking about that already. The Blunder has like 2 or 3 nationally televised games and you knew one of them had to be against the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Especially not against the damn Thunder. I'm still wondering who thought this game would be ESPN worthy.
> 
> I hate I missed out on the wine, because I definitely needed it.


Oh and I forgot to say that now the boo birds are raining on the Blunder at home, they'll probably use it as motivation to kick the Hornets tails tomorrow night. Are these the same fans that supposedly "wills" their home team to wins? :raised_ey


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh and I forgot to say that now the boo birds are raining on the Blunder at home, they'll probably use it as motivation to kick the Hornets tails tomorrow night. *Are these the same fans that supposedly "wills" their home team to wins? :raised_ey*


:yes:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> :yes:


That's what I thought. They'll probably will them to a win against our sorry behinds. I don't even feel like making a game thread. I might not make another one until they win again.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> That's what I thought. They'll probably will them to a win against our sorry behinds. I don't even feel like making a game thread. *I might not make another one until they win again.*


That sound like a good idea. The way they are playing they don't deserve a game thread.


----------

